# Definition Of A Bbq



## Angel (Sep 29, 2005)

DEFINITION OF A BBQ  

It's the only type of cooking a real man will do. 
When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion~~ 1. The woman buys the food. 
2. The woman makes the salad, vegetables, and dessert. 
3. The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill -- beer in hand. 
4. The man places the meat on the grill. 
5. The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery. 
6. The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he deals with the situation. 
7. The man takes the meat off the grill and hands it to the woman. 
8. The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table. 
9. After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. 
10. Everyone praises the man and thanks him for his cooking efforts. 
11. The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off."


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2005)

............................


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 30, 2005)

At least I payed for the grill and the food.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 30, 2005)

Love it, 6th and 11th are my fav's...I've already cut and paste this to my single gal friends and my folks


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 30, 2005)

That is sooo true!! I spend all night rushing back and forward from kitchen to BBQ with things DH needs and then he gets the praise for cooking dinner!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2005)

Somebody has been following us around and writing down what we do!!    

kadesma
Thanks that was great and it fit like old slippers


----------

